
Japan Now Has More Electric Car Charging Spots Than Gas Stations - SimplyUseless
https://transportevolved.com/2015/02/17/official-japan-now-electric-car-charging-spots-gas-stations/
======
grillvogel
>Unlike the majority of gas stations in Japan however, the 40,000 electric car
charging points quoted by Nissan includes ones in private homes, causing some
critics to cry foul. After all, if a charging station is hidden in a
privately-owned garage, it isn’t easily accessible to the public.

>Yet while we understand that criticism — and it’s why we used an asterisk in
our headline — the rise of charger-sharing sites like PlugShare.com means that
more people than ever before are offering their private charging station for
others to use, either as an altruistic gesture or for cold, hard cash.

oh wait its fucking nothing

------
sfifs
Apples vs. Oranges.

An electric car requires hours to charge vs. a minute to fill gas. So you need
several hundred times as many Electric charging points OR a comparable number
of battery change stations to be remotely comparable assuming service as a
metric

